# Anagrams



## Paul (Aug 1, 2011)

PRESBYTERIAN: 
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER 



ASTRONOMER: 
When you rearrange the letters:
MOON STARER 



DESPERATION:   
When you rearrange the letters:
A ROPE ENDS IT 



THE EYES:  
When you rearrange the letters: 
THEY SEE 



GEORGE BUSH:
When you rearrange the letters: 
HE BUGS GORE 



THE MORSE CODE:
When you rearrange the letters: 
HERE COME DOTS








DORMITORY: 
When you rearrange the letters:
DIRTY ROOM





SLOT MACHINES:
When you rearrange the letters: 
CASH LOST IN ME 



ANIMOSITY:
When you rearrange the letters:
IS NO AMITY 



ELECTION RESULTS:
When you rearrange the letters: 
LIES - LET'S RECOUNT 



SNOOZE ALARMS: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S 



A DECIMAL POINT: 
When you rearrange the letters:
I'M A DOT IN PLACE 



THE EARTHQUAKES: 
When you rearrange the letters:
THAT QUEER SHAKE 




ELEVEN PLUS TWO: 
When you rearrange the letters:
TWELVE PLUS ONE 




AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE: 


MOTHER-IN-LAW:
When you rearrange the letters: 
WOMAN HITLER


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

And the connection to Diabetes is what?  You should have posted this elsewhere, like Jokes!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 2, 2011)

nigel lawson - we all sign on

virginia bottomley - i'm an evil tory bigot


----------



## Paul (Aug 2, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> And the connection to Diabetes is what?  You should have posted this elsewhere, like Jokes!



sorry I consider my self told off slap my wrist


----------



## AnnW (Aug 4, 2011)

Thought this was the jokes thread ????? !!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 4, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Thought this was the jokes thread ????? !!



It is, Paul originally posted it in General Messages, whence I commented and then - poof - it moved to jokes.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> It is, Paul originally posted it in General Messages, whence I commented and then - poof - it moved to jokes.



Perish the thought you ever make a mistake Vic


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2011)

*rules is rules*

how about 

Vicsetter = Strict Eve 

 rules is rules


----------

